# mad lab/ scientist pics?



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Going to add to my party this year and wanted to do a mad lab scene. Would love to see your pics of anyones mad lab rooms, lab set ups and wall decor. 
Thanks in advance!
Erin


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Here you go


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Oh wow! I clicked into this thread because I've been gathering supplies for a mad lab scene with an eye toward doing one in the future. *mystic manor* that display is _gorgeous_!

If you have time, would you mind walking us through what props are there, and what their origin is? E.g., unmodified "real medical" items, real world items that have been painted/customized, scratch built props, etc.? Everything looks so amazing.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

I 100% agree! That set up is amazing! Hope to make mine look half as good as that....


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words. The scene is interactive with the TOT's. I've got an air blast above the control unit, e-crackers, X-ray machine, and two scenes that are controlled by a Boo Box. It was a lot of fun to build. This year I will change up the switches and add a few suprises (to keep things interesting).


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

that is awesome!!!!! thank you for sharing!


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

I personally don't have any pictures but what I'm doing this year is I'm putting Life Sentence from Spirit on the floor and getting a black table cover and putting various lab jars with body parts and bugs. By the way mystic manor that is a awesome display!


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

spookhouse that sounds cool as well. I dont remember life sentence will have to look him up....
Anyone else have any pics?


----------



## Spookhouseman (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm struggling with the format here, but let's see if I can get some uploaded.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

Mystic Manor's scene rocks!!! That is awesome. 

Erin, we did a B sci-fi movie theme for our party one year. Here is our mad scientist scene with alien autopsy (chip &dip set with guacamole and salsa in the abdominal cavity). The B-film style "supercomputer" is made of silver faced Celotex insulation with rope lights (animated chaser sequence) and gauges. This was made to cover our dining room hutch and was only about a 2 hour project.



















Eric


----------



## Spookhouse 2012 (Jun 12, 2012)

wolfbeard that is also awesome. Life Sentence is a cage that shakes and has sounds like a beast is trapped inside it. Its from Tekky Toys.


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

*MYSTIC MANOR LAB SCENE
*[HR][/HR]What's authentic: 
IV tubing, fluids, medical accessories, tools, meters, police light, welding tools, goggles, microscope, lab glassware, fusebox, black cabinet, knife switches, fishing waders, jigsaw, pipes, gauges, and other weird tools -- these items either came from my dad's barn or were used in my line of work (RN/ Medical Sales). Many of these tools are 75-100 years old and were used by both of my grandfather's. My father-in-law is a chemist. My dad's an electrician who wired much of this (I wanted this to be very safe). Most of the scene is low DC voltage. TOT's were separated from the scene by way of a large table. They could work the controls, yet were out of harms reach. My nephew dressed up as the evil scientist. He had a remote control hand that ran across the table.










What was purchased: 
2 metal sheets, e-crackers, Boo Box, air solenoid, 5 g air compressor, 2 utility lights, warning sign, aluminum bars/linkage to activate legs, fake arm, various LED's, power supplies. The Boo Box was modified to accommodate 4 different outlets. This way, a prop can just be plugged in and not wired. Based on the max AMPS, 2 props could be plugged into one outlet. Technically, 8 things can be activated at once. This makes it easy to mix things up each year with new scares. I recommend following manufacturer guidelines, however, all electrical was hanlded by my electrician father.

What was constructed: 
bubble tower (an old water lamp that bubbles). This was placed on top of a box with gauges and LED's.








Frankenstein Monster (stuffed fishing waders. The legs were attached to linkage that was connected to a jigsaw).
Lab Cabinet: 2x4's and mesh wire. Very realistic.
Room: Plywood and black curtains.
Lights: Cheap shop lights, distressed, with dull orange glow bulbs. These flickered when the main switch was activated.
X-Ray machine: a box with nightlights inside. An "X-Ray" was produced by using a negative effect that was printed and laminated.








Air blast (air solenoid connected to an overhead lab light that shoots down on the victim as they work the controls).
Master Control panel (wooden box with working switches and LEDS. Covered with thin sheet metal. Each switch activates a prop or two scenes).








This is the quick and dirty. Someday, I'll try to post a tutorial. ​


----------



## BlueFrog (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for the rundown. I'm in love with all the old medical stuff and that beautiful cabinet. Clearly I also need better relatives! I always did believe I fell from the wrong family tree


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My little traveling lab: Added difficulty, we have a 1 hour window after school/before showtime to clear the room and set it all up. So, not as elaborate as I would do in my house...


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

That was awesome! Thanks for sharing. I appreciate the fact that it appears to be a family production. I'm sure the kids appreciated it and it was a lot fun for you. The monster was pretty scary. Was that a Jacob's ladder in the back?


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Here is mine, minus Dr. Shivers which I got last year....


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Nice setup. That rounded bottom flask is classic!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I built this to start on my mad lab scene.










My humble collection of medical instruments.










My wife posing on the stretcher


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Those medical instruments are the real deal. Where did you score them? The gurney and steel syringe are my favorites (athough the bone snapper is pretty nasty too). Can't wait to see your progress. Would also make a great autopsy room.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

The large "bone" cutter is actually a manual cast cutter I picked up at a flea market along with the antique syringe. The large pliers are actually toenail clippers. The small ones are cutical clippers. The pick is actually from my tool box, it's a automotive repair tool made by Moody. The forceps and scissors I bought at a flea market also. I paid I think $9 for the cast cutter, $5 for the syringe, the pick was free and the forceps and scissors were $1-2 a piece. I paid $20 for the stretcher, also at the flea market. 

I also scored an IV stand at a flea market for $3!!!!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Those were some great buys! You'd pay a lot more on eBay. The medical instruments match very well together. I look forward to seeing the final scene.


----------



## Snake Eyes037 (Feb 28, 2010)

Attached is a video of my Mad Lab (more like an animatronic show for kiddies), This year I will also have an animatronic Igor that I built. Mystic Manor yours is really awesome and great details, Thanks to everyone else that posted. I would really like to do an instrument board like some of the folks have done here. Any good places to buy gages, etc.?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?list=UUA6zj-lwQgVcqk5OIJ88_xQ&v=s7CR90Qehuk&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)




----------



## Nikita Storm (Sep 21, 2016)

OMG! This iswonderful! I'm soo jealous!


----------

